# Vintage Ice Cream / Delivery Bicycle



## kz1000 (Jun 8, 2009)

Looking for any info or pictures of complete units like this, Thanks, Rick


----------



## Aeropsycho (Jun 8, 2009)

*Worksman made 1950s-60s*

Pretty cool just need a Ice Cooler!


----------



## kunzog (Jun 8, 2009)

This one was on ebay from Florida a year or so ago.


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Jun 9, 2009)

1920's Warrick + early 1950's Pashley



http://1914warrick.wordpress.com/   pages 5 and 6


----------



## kz1000 (Jun 9, 2009)

Those two are awesome, keep the photos coming. Thanks, Rick


----------



## TJ31324 (Mar 9, 2010)

I have recently been given one check it out
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...or-Worksman-Ice-Cream-Bike&highlight=worksman


----------

